# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم السيمنز (Siemens) مساعدة :  عندك مشكله فالتعامل مع اى جهاز سيمنس

## احمد ماندو

من اليوم ضع مشكلتك هنا مهما كانت وسوف يتم الرد عليها خلال 24 ساعه
مع تحباتى لاداره المنتدى 
ماندو

----------


## dalitog_01

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن فك شفرة cl75

----------

